

A Vermont museum worth taking your geeklings to - sethg
http://www.montshire.org/

======
sethg
We just got back from a family vacation in Vermont, and I think the day at
this museum was the highlight of our visit. We live in Boston, so we are
familiar with the Museum of Science there, but Montshire can teach the Boston
folks a thing or two about good exhibit design. The museum includes a leaf-
cutter ant colony under glass, a “science park” with various outdoor exhibits,
and a network of trails that touch the banks of the Connecticut River.

Aside from the intrinsic quality of the museum, the southern Vermont economy
could use some extra tourist dollars about now.

